# Examples of chant being incorporated into classical music?



## omnislacrima (Nov 19, 2014)

I think most people know about dies irae being used numerous composers throughout their works but are there any other examples of other chants being musically quoted in works? I know requiems have parts for libera me, lacrimosa, etc. (not sure if these are actually musically quoted chants or they just describe the atmosphere of the movement in the work)

example of dies irae being used incase anyone hasn't heard it:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

There's no doubt loads - but the one that springs to my mind most immediately, probably because I listened to it the other day, is Holst's Hymn to Jesus.

All the info you need is here.

http://www.gustavholst.info/journal/article-001.php?chapter=1


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

In the *Requiem Mass*, you may find the following:
Introit
Kyrie eleison
Dies Irae
Offertory
Sanctus
Agnus Dei
Pie Jesu
Libera Me
In paradisum

In the *Gloria*, you might find these:

Gloria in excelsis Deo 
Et in terra pax 
Laudamus te 
Gratias agimus tibi 
Propter magnam gloriam 
Domine Deus 
Domine, Fili unigenite 
Domine Deus, Agnus Dei 
Qui tollis peccata mundi 
Qui sedes ad dexteram Patris 
Quoniam tu solus sanctus 
Cum Sancto Spiritu

*Credo*:
Credo in unum Deum
Et incarnatus est
Crucifixus
Et Resurrexit

*Stabat Mater* may contain these:

Stabat mater dolorosa
Cujus animam gementem
O quam tristis et afflicta
Quis est homo
Pro peccattis suae gentis
Vidit suum dulcem natum
Eia mater, fons amoris
Fac ut ardeat cor meum
Sancta mater, istud agas
Fac ut portem Christi mortem
Inflammatus et accensus
Quando corpus morietur
Amen

The texts used for these I believe are taken from Christian hymns and psalms. There is also the Te deum, Ave Maria, Laudate dominum and others.

But I am not sure if I've understood the question...


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

A good majority of music until around the 16th century were based on chant tunes. The chant was usually in the "Tenore" voice, which "held" the chant while the other voices played something above it. Eventually, the basis of the pieces expanded into other things besides chant, like popular songs.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Durufle uses the traditional chant melodies as the actual substance of much of his _Requiem_, subjecting them to rich harmonic and contrapuntal treatment. He also use them in other works, including his organ music.


----------

